# Dirty White Boy!



## Jazz's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

a dirty dog is a happy dog, I guess!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

wow.....Oakly, I bow to your skills...... :bowrofl: Impressive!


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh Oakly! 

You are one dirty bird!! I'm sure it was a lot of fun getting there, though...LOL


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Life is so much better when you can be dirty!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Love it Oakley..... You did a great job..... Maggs would be impressed....


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Love it Oakley..... You did a great job..... Maggs would be impressed....


I think Oakly has been online while I'm at work and learning from Maggie the Mud Master: : :


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh My Gosh!!!!!! Oakly...you little dirt devil!!!! Who knew????? : 

Sometimes you just have to let them be dogs...but I hope he doesn't give Jester any ideas when he sees him in June!!!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Check it out, Oakley is beautiful even when he's filthy!! LOVE these pictures, he's so proud !! LOL

I'm impressed that you let him do that. You are Oakley's best friend, no doubt


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I have no idea why, but as soon as I saw that photo I just broke out in song. "Ebony and Ivory"....LOL. Seems to fit. Great photos Rob!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Jo Ellen said:


> Check it out, Oakley is beautiful even when he's filthy!! LOVE these pictures, he's so proud !! LOL
> 
> I'm impressed that you let him do that. You are Oakley's best friend, no doubt


If the lake was not right there for him to rinse himself off in I wouldn't have been laughing so hard.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Oh my goodness, Oakly! Ash Wednesday was last month!

Too funny - is he trying for a disguise?


----------



## Lizzy&Sparky (May 3, 2007)

Oh my goodness, haha! What a happy, dirt dog.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Yikes! Soot? The pics are great but did you get it all out of his coat?:uhoh:


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Griffyn'sMom said:


> Yikes! Soot? The pics are great but did you get it all out of his coat?:uhoh:


A few dozen of these and he cleaned right up :


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

That is funny! Is he ever lovin' that....lol

Lucky for you there's a lake nearby. lol


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Oooh my, it is like I am looking at TillySwampMonster...oooh you cant help but laugh when they do it can you!! Nice one Oakly!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL! He's very proud of himself isn't he? Did it wash off?


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh wow Oakly.. you done good :


----------



## wilki5 (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow! That is one dirty dog!! I have to say, I'm impressed!!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Egads, I think he was trying to be a black lab for a day! Did you 'pre-treat' him before he went into the wash cycle?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

He's not going to do that at Ryley's Run is he? LOL......... 

We should hold a "Dirtiest Dog" contest for the dogs. I think we have a Winner!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Kimm said:


> He's not going to do that at Ryley's Run is he? LOL.........
> 
> We should hold a "Dirtiest Dog" contest for the dogs. I think we have a Winner!!!


I think I would have to leave a very generous tip for the cleaning staff at the Best Western if he did : : :


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> I think I would have to leave a very generous tip for the cleaning staff at the Best Western if he did : : :


Nah, just let it dry and fall off. They didn't mind vacuuming last year!!! I wonder if Gayle will be wearing white? Wasn't it Oakly that sat on her lap?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Kimm said:


> Nah, just let it dry and fall off. They didn't mind vacuuming last year!!! I wonder if Gayle will be wearing white? Wasn't it Oakly that sat on her lap?


Hehehe I don't know if I would call it a "sit" but I do have picture of Gayle trying to franticly save a glass of grape juice as Oakly charged across her lap :doh: :doh: :doh:


----------



## kowey (Feb 28, 2006)

Let me show you a dirty white girl....


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

kowey said:


> Let me show you a dirty white girl....


Hehehe ... how did she keep her face so clean. Oakly would like to meet this girl. They would have a blast together!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

There is nothing like commitment to the task at hand and that boy was commited. ROFL

Hooch


----------



## kowey (Feb 28, 2006)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Hehehe ... how did she keep her face so clean. Oakly would like to meet this girl. They would have a blast together!


Of course her face is clean: she is a lady, mind you!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

good ole Oakly, I'm sure Tom would have enjoyed a good old roll in that muck with him, bet it smelled too.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

kowey said:


> Let me show you a dirty white girl....


Hey Kowie, nice to see you posting, does this mean we're gonna see some of your amazing pics, remember those alphabet pics that got us in the poop, haha you posted some stunners


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

What a lucky dog to have such a great owner who takes it all in stride!


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

What a fantastic picture, I love that boy as if he were my own. Is he masquerading as a flat coat?


----------



## Anitalouisa (Mar 11, 2007)

LMAO! How considerate in only dirtying his front half! You've trained him well.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Maybe he's hiding from Cruella Deville...that's how the 101 dalmation puppies in the movie changed themselves into black labs to hide from the evil Cruella!!!

Rob...today I was in Petco and I bought the magazine with Oakley's picture in it. Kimm's boy Shadow is in there too--the pic with the ball in his mouth.


----------



## puppy_luv_mom (May 14, 2007)

What a great shots. Oakley looks like one happy dog! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Oh my goodness Rob!!! Look at our Oakly boy. WOW!!!! Looks like he enjoys getting down and dirty. Too funny. I am sure he loved it. I am sure he went swimming shortly after these photos were taken. He is such a love no matter what he is doing. He is still one handsome boy. Great photos Rob as always. Cannot wait to see him in five and a half weeks. Hard to believe it is coming up so soon. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> wow.....Oakly, I bow to your skills...... :bowrofl: Impressive!


Oh yeah! Those are some great pics! He's outdone any mess Ozzy has ever made of himself. I just thought Ozzy has been muddy. He hasn't been able to top that! :bowrofl:


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh Oakly!! You do the best impression of a Flat Coat Retriever!! A 12 Stick Rinse...I'll have to try that...


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Tailer'sFolks said:


> Oh Oakly!! You do the best impression of a Flat Coat Retriever!! A 12 Stick Rinse...I'll have to try that...


I know I'm going to add that method to my bag of tricks too!:bowl:


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

I have to say out of all the pictures I have seen of Sir Oakly, he has NEVER been this dirty! But it sure was fun for him!


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

Very impressive!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

A master of camoflage!!! That was one good roll in the ashes - and he still looks as handsome as ever.


----------

